# Food Safety News - 03/04/2022 Publisher’s Platform: What Parents need to know about Cronobacter sakazakii and infant formula today



## daveomak.fs (Mar 4, 2022)

*Publisher’s Platform: What Parents need to know about Cronobacter sakazakii and infant formula today*
By Bill Marler on Mar 04, 2022 12:06 am
OPiNiON Recalled Infant Formula: On February 28, 2022, Abbott Nutrition recalled Similac PM 60/40 powdered formula (Lot # 27032K80 (can) / Lot # 27032K800 (case). The Similac PM 60/40 recall is in addition to other lots of Similac, Alimentum, and EleCare powdered formula that were recalled on February 17, 2022 for possible Cronobacter contamination. Similac, Alimentum,... Continue Reading


*FAO assesses food safety role at times of food insecurity*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 04, 2022 12:04 am
Food safety needs to be considered in situations involving food aid and limited availability, according to the FAO. A case study by the Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) of the United Nations presents two scenarios — heavy metal (lead) in corn and fungal toxins (fumonisins) in cereal grains — showing food safety issues in food... Continue Reading


*Bird flu spreads under improved surveillance and some vaccine hopes*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 04, 2022 12:03 am
In the past six months, new avian influenza case reports from more than 40 countries were filed with the World Organization for Animal Health (OIE). Some of those reports are now coming from the United States. The USDA’s Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) has confirmed 17 of those reports from nine states. APHIS... Continue Reading


*More than 250,000 cases of Starbucks Doubleshot Espresso drinks recalled over inadequate sealing*
By News Desk on Mar 03, 2022 04:09 pm
Pepsico Inc. is recalling more than 250,000 cases of Starbucks Doubleshot Espresso drinks because of inadequate sealing that may lead to spoilage. The recalled products were distributed to retailers nationwide.  there is concern that consumers may have the product in their homes because of the March 28 best-by dates. Use the information below to determine... Continue Reading


*Wegmans recalls hummus over concerns of plastic pieces in product*
By News Desk on Mar 03, 2022 03:25 pm
Wegmans Food Markets Inc. is recalling Wegmans brand Roasted Garlic hummus because the product may contain plastic pieces.  The products were distributed in Maryland, Massachusetts, New Jersey, New York, North Carolina, Pennsylvania and Virginia, according to the recall notice posted by the FDA. There is concern that consumers may have the product in their homes... Continue Reading


----------

